# Volunteering During the Christmas Holiday



## schwebb (Dec 23, 2010)

My wife and I have been living and teaching here in Mexico since August. Since we are teachers we have some time off during the break and would like to do some volunteer work in or around Mexico City? Does anyone know of any non-profit organizations that could use a couple of volunteers for a few days during this break. We are happy to work with anyone regardless of religious affiliation, etc. and we do speak some Spanish, enough to converse.
Thanks, any advice is appreciated.
Mark and Cindy


----------

